# Free Moy Park Chicken Goujons 700g



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

I love chicken, I do..

Register with the website to recieve a coupon for 1 x free pack of 700g Moy Park Mega Chicken Goujons and access to recipes

Redeemable at Tesco, Dunnes and SuperValu
Use by : 25th Feb (thanks Gipi)

[broken link removed]

TIP : After registering, click on the 'coupon' on the left hand side shown as 'Click here'. They also want you to set up your printer to print the coupons.

Got mine!


----------



## gipimann (11 Feb 2009)

Smashbox, you're a recession beater!

Did you notice that the expiry date on the coupon is actually 25th Feb, not 20th March as stated on the home page?  Better get those goujons quickly!


----------



## Guest128 (11 Feb 2009)

Ugh why cant you just print it with a normal printer? Downloading an exe for a "Coupon printer" hurts my firewall


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

I didn't look that close gipi, but will change my post.

It was annoying to download something just to print a coupon, but worth it me thinks! It seems they regularly give away coupons, so fingers crossed it was worth it!


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

105 views and two comments.

Come on guys, at least give this forum some support if you are getting a freebie!


----------



## irishlinks (11 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> 105 views and two comments.
> 
> Come on guys, at least give this forum some support if you are getting a freebie!




Most of these posts were already on  Bargain Alerts on Boards.ie - so people will probably prefer to look there


----------



## sam h (11 Feb 2009)

In fairness, most of the ones on Boards are for games & things like that.  Smashbox is like a censor!  Keep up the good work


----------



## carrielou (11 Feb 2009)

Smashbox, I went onto site and i registered but when i clicked to load the part so i could print off coupons it wouldn't do it for me. 

I wont let me click (download)


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Carrie, can you try to log in above the register part? Maybe they got inundated.

Irishlinks, is this freebie on boards? People are still looking at it here, but no comments.

And thank you Sam, I appreciate it


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

I just logged in and clicked on the coupon part and it worked fine for me. Strange!


----------



## mathepac (11 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the linky, but my local Dunnes only stocks the 420g size


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

No way! More trouble.. 

Why give out these coupons if they don't stock the size! Will have to run to Tesco and see if they have them..


----------



## mathepac (11 Feb 2009)

A quick note for Mac users - you'll have to use IE (god help us) or Safari for the download and install (what a strange way to print a coupon), it won't work with Firefox 3.x.


----------



## allthedoyles (11 Feb 2009)

Thanks ......I have just printed off the coupon ... Its valid to 25th Feb 09.


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Thanks Doyles. After Gipi pointed out the error (from the homepage), I edited my original post.


----------



## nolo77 (11 Feb 2009)

It won't print for me and when I try to fill out a complaint form so that they can post it to me, it gives me a choice of a dozen countries - none of which is IRELAND. So I'm just going to type "Ireland" under postcode and hope for the best.


----------



## extopia (11 Feb 2009)

Download an .exe to print a file?  For a free bag of processed chicken strips? No thanks!


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

No one is forcing you to!


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Feb 2009)

Least of all the Subservient Chicken.


----------



## oakrise (12 Feb 2009)

nolo77 said:


> It won't print for me and when I try to fill out a complaint form so that they can post it to me, it gives me a choice of a dozen countries - none of which is IRELAND. So I'm just going to type "Ireland" under postcode and hope for the best.


 
Ireland is in the drop down, just look properly, I just completed the form for it to be posted out to me cos I cant download the coupon. Thanks Smash box.


----------



## Smashbox (12 Feb 2009)

Your welcome OakRise


----------



## mathepac (25 Feb 2009)

Coupon expires tomorrow, so armed with mine in I sailed into the local Dunnes this evening, found the right product and presented myself, the Goujons and my coupon at the checkout.

Checker-outer looked at coupon askance and summoned floor supervisor, who summoned manager, attracting more checker-outers, security guard eek  and a few customers to the till (it was quiet in the shop). After a site-meeting that seemed to last longer than most of Biffo's cabinet consultations, various keys were inserted into the till, pens were flourished, tally rolls marked, coupon signed and counter-signed, I paid for the rest of my groceries and left with my precious €3.99 worth of Goujons under my arm.

Quelle palaver, as Dell-boy might say. I hope they're worth all the effort.


----------



## Smashbox (25 Feb 2009)

Jeez that seems a bit mad. Mine was taken in tesco no problem!


----------



## mathepac (25 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Jeez that seems a bit mad...


Maybe its just me generating more heat than light, as usual.

Goujons have left the oven!! Thanks!


----------



## Sandals (25 Feb 2009)

I got mine last week, my date was 19 Feb (registered thro Pigsback). Do you think I could get another. They were really nice but wouldn't pay €5.99 for them. Supervalu took the coupon no probs.


----------



## Smashbox (25 Feb 2009)

Were they worth the hassle, mathe?


----------



## mathepac (25 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Were they worth the hassle, mathe?


Yep they were lovely thanks - there is such a thing as a free lunch (well tea anyway!).

The package seemed small, but the baking tray was overflowing; that chicken sure knew how to grow goujons, the cat even got a couple.


----------



## Smashbox (25 Feb 2009)

Glad it worked out for once! Me loves a freebie, they taste better that way!


----------



## Chocks away (4 Mar 2009)

Got my coupon for 700g Moy Park Chicken Gougons today. Excitement palpable. "All made with 100% locally reared Irish chicken". The envelope was posted by Couponstar in Somerset. Valid until 14.03.2009. To be redeemed at Tesco, Dunnes or Supervalue. Cheers Smashbox


----------



## Smashbox (4 Mar 2009)

Enjoy chocks, me hopes they're yummy!


----------



## mathepac (13 Mar 2009)

Is there any end to their generosity?

I just got emailed with another voucher for another free 700g Moy Park mega chicken goujons.


----------



## Smashbox (13 Mar 2009)

Me too!


----------



## mathepac (13 Mar 2009)

Maybe they read the sh.... , sorry I mean stuff we type here and are using us to reduce their goujon mountain thus avoiding it having  to go into intervention?


----------



## Smashbox (13 Mar 2009)

Watch your language mathe!!!!! Didnt you read DrM's big word?!

They must have a big goujon mountain alright, wonder how many signed up from here!


----------



## Chocks away (13 Mar 2009)

Yes, got an eMail voucher this evening. My My MOY


----------

